# Lox Rods!



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Gday all,

I have been a proud owner of a 7ft 1-3kg for a total of 2 months and have already snapped the tip of twice, so i am now the proud owner of a custom 6'9" 1-3kg rod!
The first time was due to a wild cast (with another rod) ending with the lure hitting the tip and snapping it off.
The second happened whilst using the rod, a loop of line wrapped around the tip and tore it off mid cast.
I cant be bothered forking out the cash for a 2nd replacement so i have just trimmed down the tip and put on a new tip with hot melt. The rod still works fine, just wondering how many other lox owners have encountered such problems.
I rate them highly as an ultra light finesse rod but i think the tips section tapers down to a ridiculuosly fine diameter and is just way to fragile no matter how careful i am with the rod!
Well thats my rant!
Cheers
Saro


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the insight.

I had a look at the Lox rods when they first hit the shelves, and rated them highly. What I thought to be the next big thing in quality Bream gear.

The first incident you mention sounds solely like user error, but the second? I wonder was the blank already damaged from the first incident which weakened it severely causing the second incident?

I also hope your incidents are isolated, and not a reflection of poor quality or workmanship.

I would still suggest taking the rod back to the place of purchase, as an examination of the blank and fracture will provide an indication as to whether there was a fault in the product, or whether the fault lays solely in the hands of the operator.

It could also mean the different between having a new rod, or a shortened unbalanced stick which doesn't cast.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

The first instance was definitely user error but the second time was with the brand new replacement tip section and its first use so definitly no damage.
I think the top 2 inches of the tip are just to fine therefore way to easy to snap off under very little pressure.


----------



## DECIM8 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey mate,

Its pretty localised to the 1-3kg rod. Its a very high quality rod, extremely sensitive and comparative to top end rods, worth 3 -4 times as much. Clearly to achieve such an accomplishment on the IM8 rod you need a super thin, hollow blank. If it was in a IM6 blank it would solve the problem. Its only made in IM8 for all the LABEL LOVERS out there!

Ive got a 4-7kg and you can use it for anything, squiding, kings, trevs etc. The tip is super thin, think as thin as a typical Daiwa/Shimano 2-4kg rod. It has not even been close to breaking.

Good luck with the rod, using the rod slightly shorter will make it stronger.


----------



## JET01 (Dec 30, 2010)

Been looking at the 4-6kg for flicking plastics for Jews and kings. 
How's the tip going on your 4-7? Any dramas since your last post?
They look like they'd work really well with a 4000 ci4. Light and strong. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

I've got the 6'6" and 7'6" 1-3kg Lox rods. Not sponsored, just average joe fisho. I like em. The tip certainly is fine but I've had no dramas casting at all. Also the 6'6" was asked to lift some kilo plus redfin up and over a dead shrub on a stream bank and no snapping. The 7'6" had to lift a 32cm EP over and across a bunch of lagoon bankside reeds and again no problems. Hope i haven't put the hex on them!! 
Only issue for me is that although rated down to 1 gram lure weight the fast taper high-modulous doesn't suit gentle casting of tiny lures for subtle small water lure presentations. I was probably expecting too much of it to cast 0.5 gram and smaller lures with some finesse. Rocketing out a tiny slug for sambos or frigates, though, is cool.


----------

